# Get Bit Outdoors - Carbon Grips Now 30% OFF!!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*If you've been looking for the best carbon grips on the market you've probably heard about the new ones from Batson/Forecast. * 

With 20 different shapes and sizes to choose from they have covered all the bases and done so in style! 

The patterns are straight, the fit between seats and grips are perfect, and best of all they are now priced lower than most other carbon grips on the market! 

*We have cut the cost big time to help make them your "Go to Grip' for most applications. *They are more sensitive and more durable than cork or foam and they look great!

Click the link below and take a look! 

http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/components/grips/carbon-fiber-grips.html

Have an awesome weekend!


----------

